

Video: Quake 4 running in WebGL (with real-time lighting, physics and particles) - benvio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJg_BmY9-8o

======
davidgaleano
Just to be clear, this is not Quake 4 running in WebGL, this is a WebGL engine
using Quake 4 assets.

